

How to launch a startup for $42.15, and get 250,000 users - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2011/03/how-to-launch-a-startup-for-4215.html

======
aeden
$42.15 and a lot of generosity. There actually is a good point here though:
ingenuity and kindness can be a great catalyst for success.

------
nutjob123
I resent the name of this article. It should be titled: How WE launched a
startup for $42.15

